# ELYSIUM - a lecture about the score production - Los Angeles Aug 23rd.



## John Rodd

Hi all

I am organizing a 3.5 hour educational lecture in Los Angeles - August 23rd

It is a lecture about producing the score for *ELYSIUM*. :mrgreen: 

It will include the orchestration, music editing, recording and mixing of the score for this forthcoming 100 million dollar blockbuster from Sony Pictures - starring Matt Damon.

I recorded the orchestral parts of the score (strings, brass, and a few solo instruments) at Abbey Road Studio 1…. then mixed the hybrid / electronica score at my studio Clearstory Sound in 5.1

There were many, many 'virtual instruments' that were an integral part of Ryan Amon's awesome score.

This lecture definitely relates to readers of VI Control. o-[][]-o 

All net proceeds are going to a local charity.

Tickets go on sale in a day or two, and I fully expect this event will sell out.

All the details can be seen here *http://johnrodd.com/elysium/* including bios of all of the five speakers that are a part of this lecture that I am organizing.

Hope to see you there, 

John


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

Thanks John, and congrats on making the movie!

That lecture sounds really interesting! Too bad I'm in Europe... :(

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## _taylor

Very cool!

Unfortunately, I missed your recent SCL lecture so I'm looking forward to this one. :D


----------



## Greg

Oh wow awesome!! I will be there 100%


----------



## John Rodd

Hey Taylor

My recent SCL lecture on studio acoustics, and mastering - both for composers - will soon be on the SCL website. You can watch the whole 2.5 hour lecture. 

Only SCL members can watch it. 

I am told that it will be viewable worldwide. (For SCL members) 

Cheers

John


----------



## snowleopard

I'm on the other coast, but this sounds awesome.


----------



## John Rodd

tickets will be on sale in a day or two..... i'll post here soon with the URL.

:D


----------



## jamwerks

John Rodd @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> My recent SCL lecture


Hi, what is SCL?
Thanks

The Elysium lecture would be a cool watch. You might consider a podcast...


----------



## John Rodd

http://thescl.com/


----------



## John Rodd

snowleopard @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> I'm on the other coast, but this sounds awesome.



Thanks for the kind words. :D 

One of the cool things about this event - all net proceeds are going to an awesome local charity. 

http://srla.org/about-us/our-mission/

The plan is that each of the 5 of us will speak for about 30-ish minutes each, then we'll open the floor up to questions, and do a panel discussion to address all the questions. 

To anyone planning to attend - be sure to try to see the film beforehand.... opens August 9th in the USA.

cheers

John


----------



## Greg

http://www.firstshowing.net/2013/compos ... rst-movie/

Interesting tidbit about the composer.. Apparently he only used to compose for trailers and thats how the director found and ultimately chose him! Very rad!


----------



## John Rodd

Greg @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> http://www.firstshowing.net/2013/composer-ryan-amon-chats-about-scoring-elysium-as-his-first-movie/
> 
> Interesting tidbit about the composer.. Apparently he only used to compose for trailers and thats how the director found and ultimately chose him! Very rad!



Here is another short article about that very subject. :D 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/e ... -an-563690

Needless to say we had a blast recording at Abbey Road. 

Ryan wrote an awesome score, and was great to work with. Super cool guy. :D 

John


----------



## John Rodd

Here is a 1 minute clip of ELYSIUM that has been released

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4shqTFVmUjM#at=13

8)


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Will be there for sure. Looking forward to it!


----------



## John Rodd

Tickets are on sale NOW, and I fully expect this event will sell out.

:D 

All the details can be seen here http://johnrodd.com/elysium/ including bios of all of the five speakers that are a part of this lecture that I am organizing.

and no, sorry, this event will not be recorded or video taped. ~o) 

Hope to see you there,

John


----------



## John Rodd

The score CD comes out tomorrow, and I just heard it from top to end... and I am VERY pleased with how the score CD turned out.

and....

for those of you coming to the upcoming lecture August 23rd in Santa Monica - be sure to see ELYSIUM before then.... we are *not* screening the film as a part of the 3.5 hour lecture.

:wink:


----------



## John Rodd

The ELYSIUM score (by composer Ryan Amon) is out today...

This album can be previewed and purchased at the iTunes Store here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/elysi ... d678597995

Or you can buy a physical CD or MP3’s on Amazon here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DOQK2V4

cheers

John


----------



## John Rodd

Some people were recently asking what virtual libraries Ryan liked... and used on Elysium.

I know he owns a bunch, and likes a bunch of different ones.... but he was recently interviewed here

http://8dio.com/#blog/interview-with-ryan-amon/



John


----------



## Ryan Scully

Just wanted to say what a fantastic job everyone did on this score John! Loved the film and the score was a perfect compliment! Really fantastic sound design and the orchestral cues are pulsing and intense - Also one of the best mixes Ive heard for a score in a while! Seems like an incredible and generous event - Would have loved to go if I wasn't on the East Coast!




Ryan


----------



## A_Fool_With_Tools

Hi John

Please could you record this event for those that cannot make it from across the water.

You could possibly sell the video to raise more cash towards your charities.

Or possibly just a simple audio recording of the event for VI users exclusively pls :|


----------



## John Rodd

A_Fool_With_Tools @ Tue Aug 13 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Please could you record this event for those that cannot make it from across the water.
> 
> You could possibly sell the video to raise more cash towards your charities.
> 
> Or possibly just a simple audio recording of the event for VI users exclusively pls :|



As we will be playing clips from ELYSIUM.... we are NOT allowed to record our event.

Sorry.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Is it sold out? I notice the Cinematheque website says no tickets are available.


----------



## John Rodd

Jordan Gagne @ Tue Aug 13 said:


> Is it sold out? I notice the Cinematheque website says no tickets are available.



Hi Jordan

I think I know what is happening....

Is the message you see "
Sorry, there are currently no showtimes available for this theater for the selected date." ?

The issue is that you need to go to the date selector - just above there - and select Aug 23rd. This will take you to the next page where you can buy ticket(s)

:D 

I just checked just now - and it seems to be working correctly... please post here if you were successful. 8) 

cheers

John


----------



## synapse21

Fantastic, John! I'm bringing the whole SOE audio team up from San Diego.

- Rodney


----------



## John Rodd

synapse21 @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Fantastic, John! I'm bringing the whole SOE audio team up from San Diego.
> 
> - Rodney



Hey Rodney

Awesome! Please say 'Hi' after the event. :D 

Have you met any of the other people who are doing this lecture with me? They are all major talents, and all super nice people. I highly recommend all of them. 

As one could imagine, there is a certain amount of stress, on occasion, when doing such a large, complicated project. >8o 

Everyone on the whole team - Ryan, Dave, Rich, Penka and Alain were all fantastic to work with. We all worked together and made a great score for a great film. :mrgreen: 

Be sure to buy your tickets soon..... I am told ticket sales are 'strong'.

When you end up at The Fandango site - be sure to key in the Aug 23rd date. It is a little confusing, at a glance. 

cheers

John


----------



## synapse21

It is already done  Once I simply realized I needed to select the correct date, it was a piece of cake.

You and I met briefly at Skywalker a couple GDC's back for a tour, and I know Penka from her work and met her last GDC as well. So awesome!

Really looking forward to this - the team is STOKED!

- Rodney


----------



## John Rodd

This Friday night - don't miss out!

:D


----------



## givemenoughrope

Got my ticket!


----------



## gsilbers

how is space looking? 
i work in century city so i might stop by if there is space.


----------



## John Rodd

gsilbers @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> how is space looking?
> i work in century city so i might stop by if there is space.



Advance ticket sales are strong..... and an email is about to go out to literally hundreds of LA based composers.... so hard to say.

All net proceeds go to a great charity.... so why not buy a ticket today?!

8) 

It'll be a great evening, for sure.

John


----------



## asilagy

Possibly the most epic cimbasso ever.


----------



## Greg

Woohoo see you guys soon!! Excited for this!


----------



## Greg

Thank you John and the rest of the panel, great seminar!


----------



## muziksculp

Hi John,

I attended the event last night. Enjoyed it a lot, and learned some interesting facts. 

Thanks for organizing this event, and Thanks to the panelists for sharing their experiences. I wish Ryan Amon was part of the panelist, maybe next time. Very creative score by Ryan Amon. Best Regards to Mr. Amon, I wish him lots of success, and hope he will have the opportunity to score more movies. 

Cheers, 
Muziksculp 

Here is a pic from last night (taken from all the way back, with my iPhone's zoom in low-lighting, so kind of grainy


----------



## John Rodd

Thanks to those that came out last night 

- it was a great event and we raised a bunch of $$$ for an awesome charity. 

Thanks to everyone that helped make it happen. 

And thanks to the panelists for making it a reality !!

John


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Great job John and thanks for organizing that. It was nice to hear some Canadian accents on the panel!


----------



## John Rodd

An update - this fundraiser panel / lecture raised over $1,000 for Students Run LA. 

o-[][]-o 

o=? 

Thanks to my fellow panelists for their time, and thanks to everyone who came out that night! 

:D 

John


----------

